# Twinstar vs Chihiros vs Blau



## Niall (26 Jun 2019)

I am going to but a good light for my 30cm nano that I want to grow demanding plants. I am running c02. I have narrowed it down to

Twinstar 300e
Chihiros c301 or c361
Blau mini 40

The Blau would need brackets made up as it's 40cm it's the smallest they do.

The twinstar is expensive.

The Chihiros is cheap so I'm wondering if it's any use.

Any thoughts or experience with these?


----------



## Zeus. (26 Jun 2019)

I have both a twinstar and Chihiros for my 50l.

Twinstar is the best in terms of spectrum design fit and ticks many boxes if one fits your tank.

Chihiros packs a great light output for peanuts I have X2 Plus and an RGB. But the fittings althought adjustable and functional are cheap and look it.

Both units work with my TC420. Plants grow well with either althought the Chihiros RGB doesn't pack much PAR output.

*ADA | WASMAS | ZETLIGHT | TWINSTAR | CHIHIROS | LED PAR DATA [The power of light] worth a read*


----------



## Niall (26 Jun 2019)

Zeus. said:


> I have both a twinstar and Chihiros for my 50l.
> 
> Twinstar is the best in terms of spectrum design fit and ticks many boxes if one fits your tank.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that!

Have you found anything that won't grow under the Chihiros that will with the twinstar?


----------



## Zeus. (26 Jun 2019)

Well I was using the Chihiros Plus and RGB at the same time so probably more PAR than the Twinstar by itself. Plus only had the Twinstar a month which I purchased at a great price from @Jayefc1


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (26 Jun 2019)

Blau do a mini 30.
http://www.blau-aquaristic.com/minilumina.html
Not seen them for sale over here so far though, if you find any let me know.

The Twinstar 300e looks expensive and I wouldn't fancy keep wiping water stains from the clear plastic supports.

Keep us posted as I may be in the market for a 30cm at some point. I’ve only got this one on my list at the moment.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium...s-Moon-Lighting/123388587170?var=423782852428


----------



## Niall (26 Jun 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Blau do a mini 30.
> http://www.blau-aquaristic.com/minilumina.html
> Not seen them for sale over here so far though, if you find any let me know.
> 
> ...



You know what that's a good find. Sunsun make some good lights. I might give one a shot.
Do you think 1 would be enough on a 30mm 19l tank?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Jun 2019)

Hard to be sure but as it’s a slim unit you could add another if you wanted to.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Jun 2019)

I should have said that I have a 31cm cube so I was thinking of using the 14W version with modification to the brackets. I too am wondering if it’s bright enough but also have the option of using two units (they’re cheap enough). I thought that may actually be too bright but then you wouldn’t need to have both of them on all the time.


----------



## Niall (27 Jun 2019)

I have had this light on the tank for a few days now and the plants are going so well prob 5mm per day. I wasn't sure what it would be like but I think I will stick with it for now!


----------



## Niall (15 Jul 2019)

I ordered a Chihiros A301 Plus today. I'll post some pics when I receive it!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (15 Jul 2019)

I look forward to hearing your thoughts on it Niall.


----------



## Zeus. (15 Jul 2019)

Well having ran the Twinstar solo for a while I have had to put the Chihiros Plus back on as well as just wasnt enough PAR with the Twinstar by itself on a High tech tank with the plants I have in it, twinstar nice and easy to take off for maintenance


----------



## Sergey (16 Jul 2019)

Niall said:


> I have had this light on the tank for a few days now and the plants are going so well prob 5mm per day. I wasn't sure what it would be like but I think I will stick with it for now!
> View attachment 125469



Looks like a good light. What brand/model is it?


----------

